# A bank account. Need help



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya all
me and my dad are thinking of buying a small flat in lisbon
we are both are portuguese citizen but not from portugal but from GOA(portuguese colony)
we have been in scotland 12yrs now but we do go on holiday to portugal sometimes. most my dad and he loves it out there.

MY QUS IS WHICH IS THE BEST BANK THAT I CAN OPEN A ACCOUNT? WHICH WILL GIVE ME GOOD SERVICE AND DNT CHARGE A LOT?
AND CAN I DO IT IN LONDON?
IF I CAN DO IT IN LONDON WILL IT BE RECOGNISE IN LISBON?


any help will do me good

and i know you guys will help me coz 

AS EXPAT WE DO HELP ONE ANOTHER 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Santander have branches in the UK and here and would be the easiest. Friends tried to use Barclays but were told that Barclays uk are different to Barclays Europe.
The best Portuguese bank, in my humble opinion is Millenium.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks silvers for ur reply


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Used millenium when living in Portugal and have had dealings with Barcleys (Portugal ) since being back in the uk no problems with ether


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can open an account through UK branches of Portuguese Banks, the major problem is that they obtain and issue you with a temporary Fiscal Number, which you must have to open an account, can also take some time to alter to a permanent one if presumably you intend moving to Portugal.
Personally prefer Millennium to others, good English internet banking.
London telephone number 0207 4894800, also extremely easy to transfer money from any UK bank directly to your Portuguese account at no cost. 

You would need to supply the usual proof of identity, residence and employment.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the help 

keep up the good work


----------

